# BMW Motorrad has some new luggage for your next motorcycle adventure.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

BMW Motorrad USA has introduced a totally new concept in on-board luggage and personal storage for the growing number of adventure riders exploring roads less traveled. Intended primarily for use when riding BMW GS-model motorcycles off-road, the Atacama Adventure Luggage System provides more flexibility when piloting expert-level, back-country trails as well as continuing the expedition off the bike at remote camping locations. The luggage system, which utilizes the same case carrier system developed for the original BMW aluminum cases, gives riders an extra level of flexibility and security when navigating more challenging riding conditions and further enhances the capabilities of the GS. Currently, the Atacama Adventure Luggage System is only available through authorized BMW Motorrad USA dealers.

"We are thrilled to offer this completely new line of on-board luggage for GS riders," commented Michael Hernandez, Manager, Parts and Accessories, for BMW Motorrad USA. "This original BMW accessory product was developed in the U.S. with the needs of global adventure motorcycle riders in mind - a riding community that is expanding along the trend of riding big adventure motorcycles in further and further remote locations off road."

*The Atacama Adventure Luggage System supports the following BMW GS Models:*

K25 (2004-2013 R 1200 GS/GS Adventure with BMW aluminum case mounting installed)

K50/51 (2013-Present R 1200 GS/GS Adventure with BMW aluminum case mounting installed)

K72 (2008-Present F 650/700/800 GS with BMW aluminum case mounting installed)

K75 (2014-Present F 800 GS Adventure)

*Overview*

The Atacama Adventure Luggage System includes the Atacama Side Cases and Atacama Duffel. The side cases require the purchase of an additional adapter kit by model for installation. A unique feature of the side case system is the frame and wedge that provide a solid mounting to the motorcycle and easy removal and installation without the need for straps and constant adjustment. The Atacama Duffel serves as a top case and convertible hiking backpack. Cinch straps (included) are used to attach to the motorcycle luggage rack



*Functional advantages of the off-road soft luggage system include:*


Wedge and plate mounting system - Unlike traditional soft luggage systems that use straps to mount, these mount solid to a wedge mounting system made from injection molded glass-filled nylon (designed to withstand severe wear and impact) for one-click on/off mounting and removal from bike, just like a hard bag which attaches to the BMW case mountings. The benefit is no movement and an easy on and off application. The soft bags won't bounce around in rough terrain like traditional "over the seat" softbags and strap-based connection systems.
Offset side case sizes - 6.6 gal (25L) for the exhaust side and 9.2 gal (35L) for the non-exhaust side - allows for symmetrical positioning on the bike, while maximizing overall carrying capacity.
Bag Compression - Soft bags require the ability to compress their contents to maintain maximum efficiency when riding loaded. The roll top, vertical and horizontal compression straps on these bags allow for compression at all axes. Four side-compression straps, one bottom-compression strap, and one large top-compression strap, plus a roll-top closure, allow for superior compression/expansion capabilities.
100% Waterproof Main Compartments - 22oz vinyl inner liners are radio frequency seam welded for maximum efficiency and 100% waterproof.
*Features and Design*


Beaver Tail - Quickly stash an extra jacket or rain liner, shoes, trash from camp, etc. behind this panel. It also provides even load compression and abrasion/crash protection, and can be peeled back from the bag for easy sewing-machine repairs. On the inside of the beaver tail, there is a hidden stash pocket for a spare key, paperwork, etc.
Sewn-in side pockets - Designed specifically to hold tools, tubes/tire repair, tire levers, air pump, water filter, snacks (things you need quick access to throughout the day without digging through your side case). On the larger 9.2 gal (35L) bag, each pocket fits two 2L fuel bottles or a 2-3L water storage bag. On the smaller 6.6 gal (25L) side case, each bag fits one 1L fuel bottle or a water bottle. 
MOLLE Attachments -enables the quick attachment/removal of MOLLE compatible accessories such as hydration bladders, extra storage bags, holders, etc.
Aluminum D-Rings - Attach additional items with clips.
Waterproof Inner Liners - Completely separate and removable, these bags give riders the means to store items that they may be carrying temporarily or that may be soiled.
Model-specific BMW adapters allow riders to keep their hard bags, then use their soft bags on the exact same racks when they're going on more off-road and dirt-oriented trips. This prevents damage to hard bags when riding through very rough terrain.
Liner on the inside - Protects contents from outside elements. If a tip-over happens, the outer shell, stiffener and beaver tail provide a protective layer for the main waterproof compartment/liner.
Outer shell - keeps all contents dry and allows all the features and accessory items like the beaver tail, MOLLE, additional pockets etc. to be sewn on the outside shell without compromising the waterproof liner.
Internal front and rear stiffeners help the bag hold its shape even under a heavy load.
*Materials*

Outer surfaces made from 22oz PVC material for easy washing, extra water resistance, and abrasion resistance.
Side panels and roll tops made from 1680 D Ballistic Nylon material. 
High quality extruded aluminum pucks, zinc-coated steel mounting hardware, and powder coated mounting latches.
Front compression G-hooks and D-rings are made from T6061 aluminum with no moving parts, so they won't break in a crash.



*Features and Design*

Duffel consists of two separate bags:
1.A sewn seam outer bag made from highly abrasion resistant material
2.A welded-seam 100% waterproof inner bag made from 22oz vinyl.

This enables reliable waterproofing even after multiple bike drops or off-road slides. The outer bag is designed to absorb the abrasion and impact leaving the inner waterproof bag intact.


Dual overlapping beaver tails feature a unique through-strap mounting system, making it an ideal spot to tuck items throughout the day without having to get inside the bag. For example, a place to store a wet rainfly if it rains while you're camping. The overlapping beaver tails feature a zippered mesh pocket on one side, a removable clear map pocket on the other, and they're a convenient storage spot for your cinch-strap tails as well.
Double-ended roll top for easy access throughout the day without having to unstrap the duffel from the bike. With traditional top-opening duffels you have to undo the connection straps in order to open the bag.
Quick-stash backpack straps, an internal frame, and a padded back panel for easy carrying when the duffel is off the bike. Put the duffel on your back, carry a pannier in each hand, and transport all your luggage at once. The duffel also works great as a carry-on or checked luggage, perfect for fly-to-ride trips. A central briefcase handle and a carry handle at each end of the bag. 
Large top pocket accommodates a 2L hydration bladder and has a hydra-port for the hose. An internal mesh pocket that's useful for wallet, phone, etc.
External tent pole pocket enables you to pack your tent poles separate from the main body of the tent, making field packing easier.
With side compression straps, two roll tops, and a double overlapping beaver tail, the duffel can be expanded and compressed significantly to accommodate different load volumes.
*Materials*

Top panel made from 22oz vinyl material for easy washing, excellent abrasion resistance, and extra water resistance.
Overlapping beaver tails made from 1680D Ballistic Nylon for extreme abrasion/impact resistance.
4 T6061 aluminum corner D-rings and a front daisy-chain for quick attachment of straps and accessories.



Warranty: Warranty period two years from purchase for defects in materials or workmanship.


----------

